# Platinum and Black Sand



## fortyniner (Oct 6, 2014)

Are there any small scale refiners that would be interested in about 2 lbs. of black sand with PGM's in it? I have tried to find one with no luck so far. I do not know the percentages, but here is the geologists report.
"At 60 power I see a sample from No Calif you will see y-o round crystals Diamonds, Bright silver color Pt, dull wight silver most pitted Os, gold -bl Os-Ir, White -clear SiO2, Brown Fe or garnets I see no Au 
enough of this ore could be of great value webb "
There isn't enough material to invest in equipment to process it myself, I just wish to refine it. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## butcher (Oct 25, 2014)

Unless this sand was highly concentrated PGM bearing sand, which had been concentrated form several tons of sand, with most of the worthless materials removed, like from processing and concentration of tons of the PGM bearing ore in a mining process.

I doubt what you have, would be worth much except to put into a sand box and build a small sand castle out of. 

If the material you have is un-concentrated sand ore, two pounds of sand is not much material to work with, It would not produce much, or anything, for the cost involved, even if it was of high value PGM content, which is very rare, and would not be concentrated naturally.

Two pounds of un-concentrated sand may not even be enough material to figure out a way to process the ore, it may not even be enough material to get a proper assay, to even see if the area was worth investing large amounts of money into to mine that area on a large scale, where you could move and concentrate tons of sand for a possible small profit, that is even if you could get the permits and comply with all of government regulations to get permission to mine the ore in the area this sand came from.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 26, 2014)

fortyniner

butcher is right - without a real assay you simply don't know what you have - looking at it under magnification is nothing more then a "might be"

Edit to also say - even if "some" values can be seen under magnification - it doesn't tell you if its enough to be worth processing

Kurt


----------

